# new housing



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2019)

House prices are moderating. 
But more houses need to be built.

We will engage with the Credit Unions to invest in Housing Bodies. 

€166m on homeless services 

€1.1 billon on 11,000 new social houses  - in 2020
12,000 in 2021 

44 Rent Pressure Zones 
€2m in additional funding to RTB


----------



## cremeegg (8 Oct 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> We will engage with the Credit Unions to invest in Housing Bodies.



Will he engage with CUs to issue mortgages to private buyers ?

Housing bodies execs will love this.


----------

